# OS-X enhancement: window focus, no raise



## gweber (Oct 6, 2002)

I'm hoping that Apple or some OS-X programmer will solve this problem...

I'd like OS-X to allow me to set the focus of a window without raising that window to the front. In this way, I can use the useful portion of a window without obscuring other windows that I need to reference. For example, I often want to type a command in a terminal window or add some text in a text editor while referencing another window's contents (such as a calendar). I only need to see a portion (e.g., bottom or left edge) of my typing window. Instead of going through temporary resizing hassles in order to see multiple windows, or jumping back and forth between windows, I'd like to simply activate the underlying window and use it without bringing the whole window to the front. Perhaps a cmd-click sequence on a window to focus on the application window without bringing it to the front and then a shift-cmd click to cycle that window forward or backwards in the stack. 

This is not a new concept. Other window managers have similar features. I would, however, prefer to stick with OS-X and enjoy that same productivity-boosting functionality. Anyone up to the challenge?

Please don't reply with the obvious - switch window managers or get a larger display. Yeah, I know about those options, thanks.

Cheers!
Gerry


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 4, 2002)




----------

